# How much sand to level per 1k?



## Jap274 (Jun 22, 2021)

Just for future reference, how much sand should I plan to get to level 1,800 sq ft? Lots of small gaps and divots between new sod, but overall no major low spots. Thanks!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

The rule of thumb is 1 yard per 1K, so for your situation I would get 2 yards of masonry sand.

Just FYI, I have 7.5K of lawn and just put down 9 yards of sand and i didn't have anything left over but I also laid sod 2 months ago so I had a lot of gaps to fill in.


----------



## Patrck17 (Apr 19, 2021)

For reference in just leveled my lawn this past week. It didn't appear awful but it had never been leveled before. It gobbled up 5 yards for 3k square feet. I have to get more to finish up one more section.

If you can get a company to deliver half loads I would get 2.5 yards. You don't want to have too little. If you had to choose between 2 or 3 yards I'd personally choose 3 and put it down a little thick. You don't want to be needing more. The delivery fee for mine was 100.


----------



## Jap274 (Jun 22, 2021)

@Mightyquinn @Patrck17 appreciate the insight, very helpful info.


----------



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

I had 10 for my 10k yard this past weekend, I used every bit and could have used more.


----------



## monsonman (Dec 9, 2020)

jpos34 said:


> I had 10 for my 10k yard this past weekend, I used every bit and could have used more.


+1... For me 2 yards on 2k sf of new sod wasnt enough.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I think I was pretty spot on with mine but I started with a pretty smooth and even base before laying the sod so I just had to smooth out the seems and the imperfections in the sod itself.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

0.5-1 ton per 1k sq ft. Usually sand is by the ton rather than by the yard. You can probably do 1 ton per 1k for the first go around, and then less for future go arounds.

Personally, I found a shop broom to be the best coupled with a landscaping rake (the 36" wide aluminum guys like bunker rakes that are smooth one one side) was much better than drag mats or special contraptions. And water in with a hose thoroughly, not just irrigation.

Put it down with some fertilizer and humic acid or whatever your favorite snake oils are to encourage.

I would also heavily aerate beforehand, if it were me.


----------



## Jap274 (Jun 22, 2021)

@SCGrassMan thanks!
My plan is the following for next season (lawn's 2nd year)

1. Spring green up
2. Scalp (remove all clippings/material)
3. Core aerate, remove plugs (per @Greendoc )
4. Apply biochar/humic/kelp
5. Sand level
6. 18-6-12 
7. After about 8 weeks, scarify (if I deem necessary)

Somewhere in there, decide when to PGR (havent yet researched best timing enough, but might skip it until following (3rd) growing season)


----------



## TigerKnight (Apr 13, 2019)

jpos34 said:


> I had 10 for my 10k yard this past weekend, I used every bit and could have used more.


Any tips on making a 10k sand level as "easy" as possible?


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

I put 3 tons across 2sqft. I probably could have used 8 tons. It wasn't nearly enough.


----------



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

TigerKnight said:


> jpos34 said:
> 
> 
> > I had 10 for my 10k yard this past weekend, I used every bit and could have used more.
> ...


I was lucky enough that my in law have a small tractor with a bucket that I was able to put piles of sand out with. If you want to spend the money rent a dingo of some sort it would totally be worth it. I would do it in a heart beat after being able to use the tractor and making it so much easier.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Jap274 said:


> @SCGrassMan thanks!
> My plan is the following for next season (lawn's 2nd year)
> 
> 1. Spring green up
> ...


That sounds like a good plan. I haven't tried PGR yet, but I do have some. I thought about trying it this year.

The Lesco CarbonPro G seems to be doing "something" on my yard this year


----------



## QuahogsMayor (Jun 23, 2021)

So I just started my first leveling project on my Bermuda. I'm afraid I put too much sand down to level out the deeper areas. Should I be concerned if I can't see the tips of the blades?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

QuahogsMayor said:


> So I just started my first leveling project on my Bermuda. I'm afraid I put too much sand down to level out the deeper areas. Should I be concerned if I can't see the tips of the blades?


No! They just may take a little longer to fill in than the rest of the lawn. You will be fine.


----------



## QuahogsMayor (Jun 23, 2021)

@Mightyquinn thank you for the reassurance! I tried timing this with my PGR app coming out of regulation. I'm currently at 519 GDD with T-Nex applied to tifway419 at .38/1,000. It was my first time using it and it cruised through 300 GDD with no sign of surge growth. I'm really thinking about cutting that down to .25/1,000 on my next app.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@QuahogsMayor My Tifway 419 won't rebound until around 350 to 400 GDD. It sounds like you timed the sand level well. I seriously buried many sections of my backyard a couple of years ago to repair storm damage. My thought was that if I buried it too deep the Bermuda would spread in from the sides. Well, it grew straight up through even on the very thick spots. Keep it watered and fed and it will do just fine.


----------



## QuahogsMayor (Jun 23, 2021)

@Mightyquinn great! Had to ask given the amount of videos of people working their sand in a day or two after application. I've got mine spread smooth and don't want to disrupt my artwork :lol:


----------

